# Yay world cup!



## Emma (Jun 10, 2006)

England are paying their first game and we've got one goal already!


----------



## Mini (Jun 10, 2006)

Ah, soccer, the world's favorite sport. It's got it all: Ties, dives, grown men who cry for no reason, insane fans, running...

Seriously, what the fuck do you people see in it?


----------



## Emma (Jun 10, 2006)

They don't cry for no reason. 

And what about american football? What do people see in that? It's just rugby for pussies.


----------



## Mini (Jun 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> They don't cry for no reason.
> 
> And what about american football? What do people see in that? It's just rugby for pussies.



1) Um, it's a game. Justify it all you want, but if it makes you cry, grow the fuck up.

2a) I have no idea, 2b) I have no idea, and 2c) I agree completely.


----------



## Emma (Jun 10, 2006)

You just don't get it. Why spend time slagging something off you don't like? Now that's childish.


----------



## Mini (Jun 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> You just don't get it. Why spend time slagging something off you don't like? Now that's childish.



1) Oh, I get it perfectly.

2) I'm indifferent towards it, honestly. 

3) I agree completely. 

I'll stop now. Enjoy your marathon with balls.


----------



## loves2laugh (Jun 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> England are paying their first game and we've got one goal already!





GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO England!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma (Jun 10, 2006)

loves2laugh said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO England!!!!!!!



YAYYYYYYYYYY! 

WE'RE GONNA SCORE ONE MORE THAN YOU! ENGLAND! *sing*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Great! One goal for England, shot by a Paraguayan... :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

I was in a sports grill yesterday afternoon watching the Ecuador vs. Poland match (rooting for Poland).. and I noticed that the Ecuadorians were continuously tripping, and shoving, and popping people in the face...

Is that just a few of the differences between SA football and Euro football?


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 10, 2006)

I know I'm going to get absolutely blasted for this... but I too don't see the world's fascination with soccer. I think what bugs me is the field is too big. You could go hours without scoring a goal, and it's not because the defense is so great, but because it's just so damn hard as it is! If they made the field smaller, you'd see less 1-0 scores and more hockey-like scores, like 5-4. I might be able to get into it then. I'm in no way denying that they're talented athletes, I'm just saying the game needs more pizzaz to really grab my attention.

I do, however, LOVE the idea of the World Cup. I hope all your nations do well


----------



## Delaney (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, a big tip of the hat to Trinadad-Tabago!! 0-0 against Sweden, and they earn a point! I love when underdogs do well.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 10, 2006)

BLAH...BLAH...BLAH

Listen...we all know that male soccer players have some of the best bods out there...the THIGHS!!!!..soooooo...argue all you want about the merits of the game..I will be on the couch,snacking and drooling..


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 10, 2006)

> Well, a big tip of the hat to Trinadad-Tabago!! 0-0 against Sweden, and they earn a point! I love when underdogs do well.



Good spot Delaney - I'm impressed  . That is a huge shock and the Swedes will be weeping long into the night (good for England too  ).

The low scoring thing is a huge reason for the, until now, limited growth of the game in the States. However it has to be understood that a game does not have to finish 5-4 to be exciting - Sweden v Trindad and Tobago today is a good case in point! 

Anyway for all our US cousins out there, just watch your guys this time around. A tough group but I have a real feeling you are going to spring a surprise and go through at the expense of one of the favourite teams in your group - Italy :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, as the US team is on #4 on the world ranking, they can't be that bad...
Just imagine: the german team is on #19! :shocked:


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 10, 2006)

> Well, as the US team is on #4 on the world ranking, they can't be that bad...
> Just imagine: the german team is on #19!



TBH Timberwolf the FIFA world rankings are about as useful as a chocolate teapot and noone pays much attention to them. 

Most ranking international matches are played on a regional basis eg. seperate European/South American/African etc. qualifying groups for the World Cup. The problem being that there is much less strength in depth in the Concacaf region than Europe or South America.

Like I said, though, Team USA has a good team this year. Good luck to them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

I used to play soccer, in my thinner youth, so I can claim rights to rip on soccer. But whenever someone starts to compare American football to the rest of the world's football, I just have to say.. there's no comparison. There are too many differences. 

And I've yet to see an American game that causes its fans to riot to the point that people DIE. Yet, I've yet to see a soccer game with Cheerleaders. I think that would be a major improvement. Esp, if they were Fat. 

Sorry, One track mind.


----------



## Delaney (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree, Alb--that was an extremely exciting game, particularly the last 25 minutes or so. Who needs a high scoring game??

And mossy, trust me sister, I'm right there with ya, drooling away! I actually called AnnMarie and told her she might want to catch a few matches--not in the interest of the game, but of the players! :shocked: heehee


----------



## Ash (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm worried about the US in this one. They're in that dreaded Group E, and their first match is against Czech Republic--the #2 ranked team. Our second match is Italy, who, while lower in FIFA world rankings, are still one hell of a team. And then there's Ghana--lower ranked still, but without any injuries. The other 3 teams in the group have at least some significant injuries. I guess we'll see what happens this week.

I love soccer. :wubu:


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 10, 2006)

Ashley,

You're right, it's a tough old group but I think you are in with a great shout. 

I do think the Czechs will win it but I think Team USA will get the necessary win against Ghana and will draw with (tie  ) Italy and maybe even the Czechs. 4 points may well be enough in this group - 5 definitely will!

You have good taste!

Sorry to go on - this is one of the few threads in the forum that I can speak with some degree of authority/knowledge about!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I used to play soccer, in my thinner youth, so I can claim rights to rip on soccer. But whenever someone starts to compare American football to the rest of the world's football, I just have to say.. there's no comparison. There are too many differences.
> 
> And I've yet to see an American game that causes its fans to riot to the point that people DIE. Yet, I've yet to see a soccer game with Cheerleaders. I think that would be a major improvement. Esp, if they were Fat.
> 
> Sorry, One track mind.


Yeah, soccer has had some really sad moments... I played soccer, too, in school sports (though not being thinner then... I played as a goalie, not only in soccer...) and I have seen enough of football/rugby to agree with you.
Cheerleaders in a soccer stadium... *ponder*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

AlbRanger said:


> TBH Timberwolf the FIFA world rankings are about as useful as a chocolate teapot and noone pays much attention to them.
> 
> Most ranking international matches are played on a regional basis eg. seperate European/South American/African etc. qualifying groups for the World Cup. The problem being that there is much less strength in depth in the Concacaf region than Europe or South America.
> 
> Like I said, though, Team USA has a good team this year. Good luck to them.


Sorry, I forgot that you can't see me smile while typing...
I was joking around a bit... 
You know, if you'd tell this fact - no matter if it is useful or not - to some germans, they'd die in grief and pain (). Statistics are some kind of religion to us germans . (OK, not for me...)
*sigh*





Sometimes I am really sarcastic...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Delaney said:


> Who needs a high scoring game??


Well, high scores definitely look great as a result... But can sometimes be quite boring.
On the other hand I've seen soccer games ending 0:0, but it was thrillig like no other. I'd nearly forgotten to visit the toilet, fearing to miss something...


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Go Aussies!!!

Second time ever playing in a World Cup!

(First time was in 1974... in Germany)

 *


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 11, 2006)

Go you good thing, go! Australia will naturally win, and go onto the final.


----------



## Emma (Jun 11, 2006)

AlbRanger said:


> Anyway for all our US cousins out there, just watch your guys this time around. A tough group but I have a real feeling you are going to spring a surprise and go through at the expense of one of the favourite teams in your group - Italy :shocked:



I think that's about as likely as me shitting myself in the bath.


----------



## Emma (Jun 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Yet, I've yet to see a soccer game with Cheerleaders. I think that would be a major improvement.



Do you really think football really needs cheerleaders? lol No, I didn't think so.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 11, 2006)

Give the yanks a taste of bovril.


----------



## Emma (Jun 11, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Give the yanks a taste of bovril.



What the hell is bovril?


----------



## Delaney (Jun 11, 2006)

Very interested today in seeing Iran's match. 

I'm so bummed I'll be at work when the US plays.  Of course I'll have a live update site open on my PC, but it just isn't the same!


----------



## orinoco (Jun 11, 2006)

IMHO the czechs will struggle, they are an ageing team and nedved has been out of form for some time. Italy are my sneaking tip to win the tournament, they have the most lethal front man in luca toni and some excellent young midfielders, just unfortunate that for the first time in ages theire defence looks suspect.

of course i am desperate for england to win it, but we always find a way to tragically exit the tournament so i am trying not to get my hopes up too high.

oh and to respond to fuzzy, a few english premiership teams have cheerleaders that come on at half time but we cannot do the during games stuff cos there are no breaks in play, besides which if they did most guys would tell them to "move out of the f***ing way, i'm trying to watch the game!" *lol*


----------



## orinoco (Jun 11, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> What the hell is bovril?


bovril is like a soupy beef drink that you used to drink at footy games in the old days, usually with a meat pie as well.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 11, 2006)

Sitting here painting my face..I am watching the Mexico/Iraq match...I have picked out a few brown eyed lovlies from each side......heh


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 11, 2006)

> I think that's about as likely as me shitting myself in the bath.
> Today 09:45 AM



Thanks for the delightful imagery Em  

I genuinely do not rate the Italians. Having seen them taken apart by the Germans 4-1 a couple of months ago and not having done anything too impressive since coupled with the injury problems they have for the first game at least I just fancy them to be the 'big guns' that fall at the first hurdle.


----------



## orinoco (Jun 11, 2006)

AlbRanger said:


> Thanks for the delightful imagery Em
> 
> I genuinely do not rate the Italians. Having seen them taken apart by the Germans 4-1 a couple of months ago and not having done anything too impressive since coupled with the injury problems they have for the first game at least I just fancy them to be the 'big guns' that fall at the first hurdle.


when did you see the italians lose 4-1 to germany? are you talking about the game on the 1st of march when italy *beat* germany 4-1!

plus the only positions that italy have an injury problem in are the full backs.


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 11, 2006)

D'oh - there goes my punditry!!!

Yeah, that's the one! I actually watched the game. Just didn't think either team looked that great and it was over as a game at half time. Klinsmann has got slaughtered since then and I thought the Germans being particularly poor deflected from the fact that the Italians werent that great. I was still in Albania at the time and they get a lot of the Italian tv stations out there - most of them were giving a similar opinion.

The last thing I read was also that Gattuso was struggling to make the game and from memory, isn't he midfield? Was just thinking that he, coupled with the other omissions would affect them. May be wrong though.


----------



## Emma (Jun 11, 2006)

orinoco said:


> when did you see the italians lose 4-1 to germany? are you talking about the game on the 1st of march when italy *beat* germany 4-1!
> 
> plus the only positions that italy have an injury problem in are the full backs.



We beat the Germans 5-1!


----------



## orinoco (Jun 11, 2006)

AlbRanger said:


> D'oh - there goes my punditry!!!
> 
> Yeah, that's the one! I actually watched the game. Just didn't think either team looked that great and it was over as a game at half time. Klinsmann has got slaughtered since then and I thought the Germans being particularly poor deflected from the fact that the Italians werent that great. I was still in Albania at the time and they gets a lot of the Italian tv stations out there giving a similar opinion.
> 
> The last thing I read was also that Gattuso was struggling to make the game and from memory, isn't he midfield? Was just thinking that he, coupled with the other omissions would affect them. May be wrong though.


gattuso has got a niggle yes, but i am hoping they give a start to de rossi cos he has been unbelievable for roma this season, i would prefer it for pirlo though, he has to be one of the most overrated players i have ever seen!


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, must say I don't ever recall seeing Pirlo stand out.

Just settling down to watch Angola-Portugal. Wonder how many will be left on the pitch at the end of this one after their last friendly a few years ago :shocked: ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> We beat the Germans 5-1!


If the germans score all the goals themselves...


----------



## Emma (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> If the germans score all the goals themselves...



What?

more text


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

... you might be right.


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Well... the poms (England) have won a game and they are yet to kick a goal!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

You got it!

Well, the Aussies have to face Japan today... I can't decide a team to win... Well, I think, I'll go for a mutiple-goal draw, a 5:5 or something like that.
The US boys against the Czech team... hard, but not impossible...


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 12, 2006)

Australia will win. The Japs called us to rough. Yeah, well they are panzies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Australia will win. The Japs called us to rough. Yeah, well they are panzies.


Ok, that's not what I'd call the refined english way...
But you often see officials that leave their brain at the hatstand while at work...


----------



## Emma (Jun 12, 2006)

mango said:


> *Well... the poms (England) have won a game and they are yet to kick a goal!
> 
> *



Would have gone in anyway 

So what's this..? You're second ever time of getting into the world cup? lol Well done I guess!


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL!!!

First EVER Goal for Australia (in a World Cup) kicked by Tim Cahill with 6 minutes to go!

Pity it was the Equalizer.

AUS 1 JAP 1

Second EVER Goal for Australia (in a World Cup) kicked by Tim Cahill with 3 minutes to go!

AUS 2 JAP 1 


Go You Good Thing!!

Australia wins 3 - 1 

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats to the Aussies!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 12, 2006)

I wish I could kick balls for a living....


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 12, 2006)

Well done you Aussies - you deserved that.

Commiserations to our American cousins. Just didn't turn up (from what I heard)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, as I said, the Czech team is hard...
But never give up... Italy isn't as strong as it looks like...


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep, this was the game to lose if any. 

Desperately trying to avoid the Italy-Ghana result as I haven't been able to watch it live so am waiting for the highlights - GO GHANA!!!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 12, 2006)

Bloody good show. WE kicked ass. And in style to.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

AlbRanger said:


> Yep, this was the game to lose if any.
> 
> Desperately trying to avoid the Italy-Ghana result as I haven't been able to watch it live so am waiting for the highlights - GO GHANA!!!!!


Attention! Spoiler!
Italy - Ghana: 2:0 
But it wasn't easy for the Azzurri... A whole lot of work.
And if the Ghanaian had been just a bit better in shooting goals... They had more han enough chances...


----------



## sean7 (Jun 12, 2006)

Italy did struggle, but then again they were missing two key players.
There have been a lot of nice goals, due to the new ball I guess.

Why do grown men cry during soccer games? When soccer is your livelihood, your passion, you'll do anything for it. Representing your country to participate in a tournament with 31 other countries is no small thing. And just when you get so close, to grasp the trophy, to hear the chants and singing of the crowd, a crowd of 50000+....you feel immortal. But then, you come so close only to give a goal away in the last minute of the game....it's the worst feeling in the world. So of course they have a reason to cry. It means they're passionate about their game and their country.


----------



## Ash (Jun 13, 2006)

Ugh..the USA v Czech Republic game today made me sad. The US team looked dazed, and a few players who are normally standouts pretty much faded into the pitch...Here's hoping for 2 good games to get us out of the group.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Ugh..the USA v Czech Republic game today made me sad. The US team looked dazed, and a few players who are normally standouts pretty much faded into the pitch...Here's hoping for 2 good games to get us out of the group.


I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Emma (Jun 13, 2006)

Another England match on Thursday


----------



## Emma (Jun 13, 2006)

Where on earth are you from?
We're from England
Where you come from
Do you put the kettle on?
Kick it
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Bonjour
Nah Nah Nah
Monsieur
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah
We're England
We're gonna score one more than you
England!
Can I introduce you please
To a lump of Cheddar Cheese
Knit one, Pearl one
Drop one, Curl one
Kick it
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah
We're England
We're gonna score one more than you
England!
Me and me Mum and me Dad and me Gran
We're off to Waterloo
Me and me Mum and me Dad and me Gran
And a bucket of Vindaloo
Bucket!
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
Vindaloo Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
And we all like Vindaloo
We're England
We're gonna score one more than you
England!
Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
And we all like Vindaloo
We're England
We're gonna score one more than you
England!
Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Nah Nah Nah
Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Vindaloo
Vindaloo
And we all like Vindaloo
We're England
We're gonna score one more than you
England!!


----------



## Emma (Jun 13, 2006)

They thought it was all over
But it's only just begun
The cup of Eastern promise
In the land of the Rising Sun
Seemed a million miles away
And one thing's for sure
The talk begins of '66
'Cos we haven't found a cure
Send an SOS, a country's in need
Sven's the man he's got a plan
We've found a super Swede
A nation re-united
And England comes alive
Golden balls is captain
And Heskey makes it five

We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball

Red white and blue the colours
The whole world in our hands
The time has come to kick it
Can we kick it, yes we can
Sven's army marching forward
Hear three lions roar
We're England forever now
Altogether we're on the ball

We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball

What do you think of the song Motty
Oh fantastic stuff
Is it going to be a hit
Yes it is

It's Neville to Campbell, Campbell to Rio
Rio to Scholesy, Scholesy Gerrard
Gerrard to Beckham, Beckham to Heskey
Heskey to Owen to nod

It's Neville to Campbell, Campbell to Rio
Rio to Scholesy, Scholesy Gerrard
Gerrard to Beckham, Beckham to Heskey
Heskey to Owen to nod

It's Neville to Campbell, Campbell to Rio
Rio to Scholesy, Scholesy Gerrard
Gerrard to Beckham, Beckham to Heskey
Heskey to Owen to nod

We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball
We're on the ball


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*Oh Man.. 

I SO hope Australia makes it to like the final 8 and we meet England!

hehe

And may the winning team take the game ball and burn it and then put the remnants in an urn and from then on let it be known as 'The Ashes'... hehe

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

mango said:


> *Oh Man..
> 
> I SO hope Australia makes it to like the final 8 and we meet England!
> 
> ...


I read something similar about a cricket goal...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's Neville to Campbell, Campbell to Rio
> Rio to Scholesy, Scholesy Gerrard
> Gerrard to Beckham, Beckham to Heskey
> Heskey to Owen to nod


Waaay to much stations to be successful...
BTW, T'n'T could be dangerous... I don't believe they're as merciful as Paraguay...


----------



## Emma (Jun 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Waaay to much stations to be successful...
> BTW, T'n'T could be dangerous... I don't believe they're as merciful as Paraguay...



All the teams in the World cup could be dangerous, well apart from America. The thing about England is they play a much better game against good teams. Always been the way, that's why we play better in the knock out rounds and semi's.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 13, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> And what about american football? What do people see in that?



The men are hot and wear tight pants.

Centers, guards, and tackles, oh my!


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*Australian Rules Football players wear no protection!

 *


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

Ggggooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaal!


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

And Another Goalllllll!!!!!!


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

WERE THROUGH TO THE NEXT ROUND! 2-0 2-0 2-0 

Great match!

GO ENGLAND!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know which football game you have seen, but to me, a great match looks a little bit different...
By now, they have proven they still can score goals. But now they have to prove they can play football...
(Though I have to admit that they have been playing *much* better than Brazil...)


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

And how, pray tell, does a great football match look to you? I don't like to watch a team get thrashed (although I'll make an exeption for Germany) and I don't like to watch my team win too easily. I like to watch both teams almost scoring goals a lot, and a match that keeps me on the edge of my seat.

Remind me again, what team are you supporting?

And did you even watch the match? We've proven we can score goals? (Which is what football about) We managed to get two in after striving and striving for the whole match.


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

OH! You ARE from Germany (just re-read the thread) No wonder you're being like
that, well i've just one thing to say to you

5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1,5-1, 


ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN ENLAND DAS FÜNF DEUTSCHLAND EIN


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

England? 5:1 against Germany? 
With this team of pensioners and half-healed injured?
Dream on!


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> England? 5:1 against Germany?
> With this team of pensioners and half-healed injured?
> Dream on!



It already happened a few years ago  Did you forget?


----------



## panhype (Jun 15, 2006)

Nothing to worry about.

England ALREADY is saving all their energies for the next penalty shooting haha


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It already happened a few years ago  Did you forget?


Ah, the golden times, as David B. didn't have to hide somewhere behind his teammates, to just creep out for standards... 
(BTW, if you'd type a small "p", you'd get the smiley, too )


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

Ahh penalties. I'm so against them. Say even if it was England V Germany and England played rubbish and Germany played much better but just didn't manage to get a goal and England won on penalties it would be a hollow victory. 

How ARE Germany doing so far anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh, quite well, no really good football, either, but they're getting better...
But I'll be off now, watching the game Sweden - Paraguay. See you later...


----------



## panhype (Jun 15, 2006)

Sending icecream trucks? lol But... actually for the first time in ages it's fun watching them... however.. this time i expect them sending Ecuador 


CurvyEm said:


> ...
> 
> How ARE Germany doing so far anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

panhype said:


> But... actually for the first time in ages it's fun watching them...


I agree. Watching yesterday's match was some kind of fun to me. Seems like Jürgen is on the right way...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ahh penalties. I'm so against them. Say even if it was England V Germany and England played rubbish and Germany played much better but just didn't manage to get a goal and England won on penalties it would be a hollow victory.


I agree with you. Though it sometimes doesn't need these penalties for a hollow victory...
I've seen matches where the better playing team has lost because of one little fault... very frustrating. Especially when the other team has just been destroying the game all the time.


----------



## panhype (Jun 16, 2006)

Incidents like those you've described quite likely are more inherent to football than to other sports. Not surprising after 1:0 is a quite common result. And the respective match might have seen a coupla very close referee decisions (offsides, penalties)... nuff said.

So the moment of tragedy, of disastrousness is quite important for football, some say it's essential for understanding the fascination with football And those tragic situations can become subject of discussions lasting for days, in extreme cases even for decades, like Geoff Hurst's legendary "Wembley Goal" from 1966.

The decisionmakers in football like the FIFA are well aware of that moment. The indefeasability of the refereee's decision is the perfect example, just because of the many errors that do occur. They could well establish a sortof chief referee who monitors video re-runs of crucial situations and who could overrule the referee on the field. But i don't see that coming, even if technology improves giving such a fourth refereee faster access times to the video re-runs.

Same thing with the penalty shooting. The general conception is: both teams had had 120 mins time to decide the match, but now it's fate (= penality shooting) that has to choose the winner. 

I personally however would prefer a 2nd overtime (again 2x 15 mins) plus, if it's still a draw, another match...


Timberwolf said:


> ...Though it sometimes doesn't need these penalties for a hollow victory...
> I've seen matches where the better playing team has lost because of one little fault... very frustrating. Especially when the other team has just been destroying the game all the time.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 16, 2006)

Today, someone brought a television in our office, and the result was, almost the complete company was staring at a green screen for hours. To be honest, I don't understand anything about soccer, and these days I really feel like an alien who landed just recently. Probably I'm, one of the two Dutch who doesn't know soccer.
But that gave me the chance to play Nightwish at max volume over the pc speakers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Today, someone brought a television in our office, and the result was, almost the complete company was staring at a green screen for hours. To be honest, I don't understand anything about soccer, and these days I really feel like an alien who landed just recently. Probably I'm, one of the two Dutch who doesn't know soccer.
> But that gave me the chance to play Nightwish at max volume over the pc speakers


There is a second one?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> There is a second one?


There are roumurs, but I must admit, I haven't seen him or her yet.


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, congratulations Ghana.

What a superb game and team effort.

All we need now is a USA win tonight and this group is REALLY interesting.

GO USA!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Well said! I'll keep my fingers crossed for the US boys!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

*sigh*
Well...
I am disappointed.
Really disappointed.
It could have been one of the best matches of this world cup.
But...
The match had for many minutes more similarity to a football- than to a soccer game... These fouls were more than unnecessary... 
Three red cards! There were only three matches before with so many punishments... in the entire history of the world cup! 


I'm sad.


----------



## panhype (Jun 18, 2006)

Yaye.. the ghost of the Betzenberg (the stadium) is still alive. Always a place for spectacular matches :wubu:


Timberwolf said:


> ...
> Three red cards! There were only three matches before with so many punishments... in the entire history of the world cup! ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, it seems we define "spectacular" quite different...

BTW, the soccaroos (spell?) lost 0:2 against Brazil. It was an interesting match, though.
By the way they played, the Aussies would have earned a draw... 
But chin up, Australia, you're still second in your group...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

France - South Korea -> 1:1!
Arrogance never pays!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 18, 2006)

Brazil was really sloppy today... 

I hope Portugal takes the cup~


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*Australia draws with Croatia 2 - 2.

Australia have made it through to the final 16!!!

First time ever!

GO AUSSIES!!!

Look out Italy!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

^ My thoughts as I heard of it...


----------



## panhype (Jun 23, 2006)

lol Wouldn't be too surprised if the Socceroos created more momentum.

Because: The Squadra Azzuri may have the better players but the US boys already showed how a constant merciless fight indeed can trouble the Italians - especially when they perform their usual minimalist style. Also the Aussi strikers have more velocity than McBride & Co.

And: Again the match takes place in Kaiserslautern haha! .. THE place of crazy matches. Indeed watch out, Italy lol

Then: In the quarter finals Australia most likely would meet either Switzerland or Ukrania. Not exactly giants, right? Fun times ahead, man !


mango said:


> *Australia draws with Croatia 2 - 2.
> 
> Australia have made it through to the final 16!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Well,if the Italian keep on playing like before, the socceroos just have to watch out for the "unfair playing" - trap of the Squadra Azzuri...
(I sometimes fear the Ghost of Betzenberg... Thank goodness that weapons aren't allowed...)

BTW, Daniele DeRossi is banned for the next four matches...
He was the one that hit McBride with his elbow...


----------



## panhype (Jun 23, 2006)

Yay.. for sure a must-see match.

*Starts thinking* Are there any matches i'll do without? 

Surely Switzerland vs Ukraine. Today's Tunesia vs Ukraine was the worst match i've seen in a long time, horrible ! Not sure if the Swiss can make their turn with the Ukranians to a keeper. But i expect them to win.

Also England vs Ecuador. I expect a very dull running up and down the field . 

Mentioning England, where is CurvyEm? She is remarkably quiet recently


----------



## Emma (Jun 24, 2006)

panhype said:


> Also England vs Ecuador. I expect a very dull running up and down the field .
> 
> Mentioning England, where is CurvyEm? She is remarkably quiet recently



Oh I'm here, bit sad we're not going to get to beat Germany as soon as I'd liked. Nevermind, I'm sure we'll get chance to thrash their arses


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Still dreaming...
Hope the wake up call won't be too hard...


----------



## Emma (Jun 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Still dreaming...



I know you are. *awwww bless*


----------



## secret_gainer (Jun 24, 2006)

germany impressed me, at this game whit sweeden. well germany always do a big match.

but, for now just Brazil have 5 world cup's and the 6 is comming LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Maybe - if they take the german team as a model for playing football/futbol/soccer...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I know you are. *awwww bless*


 Me? Dreaming? About what? Football? Nah. About you? Maybe...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

All right. The first of the quarter finals is set:

Germany vs. Argentina...

Looks like a _very_ interesting game...


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 25, 2006)

EN-GER-LAANNNDDDD!!!!!!!!!    

Into the quarters without moving out of second gear.

Still, they're all tough from now on.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 25, 2006)

England vs Portugal, 11am EST Saturday, July 1st.

***~!GO PORTUGAL!~***


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 25, 2006)

Would've preferred Holland but oh well! 

Didn't see the game (will watch the highlights later) but it looks like those sendings off won't help the Portugese cause. At least both teams have a good break before the game.

Also shows how dumb the English FA were to try and get Scolari to commit before the World Cup - this would have been a PR nghtmare.

May the best team win (and we will  )!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

I am really sad.
I thought this day had some interesting games to watch, but I was heavily disappointed.

The first one was really boring... What did you say AlbRanger, second gear? They had problems getting the first gear running... If they'd had to play against Germany and had been playing like this... poor Britannia...

The second one was no football/soccer match, it was a pitched battle... Though I have to blame the referee for having part of this to about 50%... He didn't get the players under control... Horrible!

After this I hope that they are right when they say it can't get worse...
[/rant]


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Timberwolf,

The general consensus here after the game seemed to be that we controlled the game from the start without being too impressive in the first 45 but that in the 2nd we were much better and well on top.

It is important to bear in mind that we were playing a totally new system and Rooney had to play as a lone striker which is not his normal role. 

We're winning and improving little by little each game without being overly taxed - in fact our biggest threat seems to come from ourselves. You can only beat what's put in front of you!

Portugal will be tough - if the players turn up then I am reasonably confident, if not, Portugal are a quality side who will not need a second invitation to turn us over. Should be a good game.


----------



## panhype (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not exactly sad, at least Portugal made it into the next round. I like both the Portuguese and the Dutch team, but after [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Boulahrouz (with his brutal foul) taking Cristiano Ronaldo out of the match Portugal had my support.

At least this match was thrilling to no end.

I too blame the arrogant referee for the hatred on the pitch. [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Boulahrouz' tackling deprived Portugal of their best player - or let's say of the player than can easily make the difference - sending the Dutch defender off would have been the appropriate sanction. And most likely would have calmed down the players. No excuse nonetheless for the lack of discipline of some players ([/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Costinha, Deco, ...). Also i don't understand why Van Basten left [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Boulahrouz on the field.... anyway

England might not be too sad about that outcome - Deco missing in the next match, and the Portuguese in general licking their wounds now...
[/SIZE][/FONT]


Timberwolf said:


> I am really sad.
> I thought this day had some interesting games to watch, but I was heavily disappointed.
> 
> The first one was really boring... What did you say AlbRanger, second gear? They had problems getting the first gear running... If they'd had to play against Germany and had been playing like this... poor Britannia...
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

AlbRanger said:


> Hi Timberwolf,
> 
> The general consensus here after the game seemed to be that we controlled the game from the start without being too impressive in the first 45 but that in the 2nd we were much better and well on top.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say so, but Becks, Rooney & co. seemed quite tired to me...
As if they thought: "What the hell are we doing here?"
And the Equadorian team seems to be one of those that is just as good as the team they're playing against...

The german team had to bear massive system changes, too, but when you see them running through an entire match, having fun playing...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

panhype said:


> I'm not exactly sad, at least Portugal made it into the next round. I like both the Portuguese and the Dutch team, but after [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif]Boulahrouz (with his brutal foul) taking Cristiano Ronaldo out of the match Portugal had my support.
> 
> At least this match was thrilling to no end.
> 
> ...



Well, I'd prefer an other kind of thrilling match...
But I agree that England won't be too sad about this...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Harumph! Such a silly foul! If it hadn't been for that, Australia could have won!


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*Harumph indeed!  

I hate to whinge but... we wuz robbed!!  

Totti should enter the Olympics for the Italian diving team.  

The refs have been hard up against us for all our matches and this in the final minute of stoppage time was the icing on the cake! :doh: 

Italy meet Ukraine in a quarter final... GO UKRAINE!!

I head for the UK this weekend... I hope England are still in it when I arrive so I can sit in a London pub and serve it up to the mediocre Poms when they go down to a quality side!  

(If you hear about an Aussie getting ripped limb from limb in a London riot when England gets knocked out... you'll know it was me  )


 *

Four more years..... four more years.... 
*munches on humble pie* :eat1:


----------



## Emma (Jun 27, 2006)

> I head for the UK this weekend... I hope England are still in it when I arrive so I can sit in a London pub and serve it up to the mediocre Poms when they go down to a quality side!



It's all sour grapes. If England are so mediocre, why are we in longer than you?

Actually most people here have been proud of the Aussies for getting so far.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> It's all sour grapes. If England are so mediocre, why are we in longer than you?


Perhaps because Becks & co have the luck on their side? Playing good football can't be the reason.


----------



## Emma (Jun 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Perhaps because Becks & co have the luck on their side? Playing good football can't be the reason.



but you HAVE to say that because you're a German.

Are you worried about your next match?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

mango said:


> *
> The refs have been hard up against us for all our matches and this in the final minute of stoppage time was the icing on the cake! :doh: *



In this case, the ref had no chance... He had to give the penalty.
Throwing yourself in front of the ball carrier like seen there is an invitation with a golden margin for any experienced football player... even if it's a deliberate dive... Don't forget, the refs got no replay, no different angles, they have to decide by what they have seen once...

I hope the socceroos will get a trainer who is able to take up the good work of Guus Hiddink and lead it on...

See ya in four years, Australia!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> but you HAVE to say that because you're a German.
> 
> Are you worried about your next match?


It may surprise you, but I would say the same of the german team if they had been playing bad...
Worried? Nope. I'm looking forward to a great football match.
May the better playing team win.
(Which doesn't seem to be granted nowadays...)


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 27, 2006)

The standard of match officiating has been awful, in the amount of mistakes, blunders and stupid decisions made in the course of the tournament.


----------



## panhype (Jun 27, 2006)

I have to agree with that. The Australian Neill threw himself exactly in that moment in front of Grosso when the Italian made a quick turn to the right, so that he could not avoid him. Nobody will deny though that Grosso was all too happy to fall. But Neill's attempt was against the rules (also not a great idea to begin with), so penalty was the correct decision.

It is also true that not every referee would have given that penalty, even more so at this stage/the last seconds of the match.

Kinda reminds me of England vs Portugal 2 years ago, BTW one of the best matches i've ever seen. 3 mins before the end of regular time an English striker headed the ball in but a second English player had blocked the Portuguese goalkeeper, so the referee (Urs Meyer ?) decided (acccording to the rules) on foul, no goal - with the outcome that the match went into extra time and Portugal won in the end. Later the English media (in particular) went ballistic and Urs Meyer even got death threats... yeah, football can become a very serious thing  Errr... against whom is England playing next? 


Timberwolf said:


> In this case, the ref had no chance... He had to give the penalty.
> Throwing yourself in front of the ball carrier like seen there is an invitation with a golden margin for any experienced football player... even if it's a deliberate dive... Don't forget, the refs got no replay, no different angles, they have to decide by what they have seen once...
> 
> I hope the socceroos will get a trainer who is able to take up the good work of Guus Hiddink and lead it on...
> ...


----------



## panhype (Jun 27, 2006)

So Ghana vs Brazil will start in something like 30 mins. Down the road where i live is an *African Beauty Shop, apparently run by guys from Ghana. So over 4 hours ago i passsed by and a few guys, mostly with ties and business suits, had already gathered there. Considering from their liveliness they were in the state of "warming up". And since soon after i can hear them through my window, with their Ghana ! Ghana ! *clap* *clap* *clap* plus whistles etc etc as if there is no tomorrow - 4 hours before the match !!! These guys are too funny. Makes me wonder what will happen if they manage to hold Brazil down....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Too sad we'll never know...
With Ghana has the better team lost 3:0.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

I feel like crying...

The team of Brazil calls itself the truh of football/soccer...

All I have seen until now were lies!

The worst thing is, these lies get rewarded...:doh:


 (Is this ^ what you call a rant?)


----------



## panhype (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep.. the sun didn't shine for Ghana for today. Their problem however was, translating a German saying here, they haven't invented gunpowder 


Timberwolf said:


> Too sad we'll never know...
> With Ghana has the better team lost 3:0.


----------



## panhype (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure about that. On German tv the commentator Steffen Simon never stopped to repeat that claim. Dunno where he got that from. Must say also that i hate that guy anyway for his constant high-handed assertions... and also for his frequent errors, like mixing up Ronaldo and Adriano but not having the guts to correct that later.

Truth is that Brazil did only as much as they had to do. And that's exactly Carlos Parreira's (Brazil's coach) philisophy. They saved their energy for tougher matches to come. Don't get me wrong here, i would have loved to see Ghana punish Brazil's static and passionless style :smitten: . But due to their weak scoring attempts the Black Stars failed to really challenge Brazil's goal. Had Ghana scored one of their many opportunities then Brazil might have been in trouble. But, as things went, it was kool runnings for them. Sad but true. And they have saved their energy for the winner of France/Spain... what i expect to become a very tough and close match.


Timberwolf said:


> ...
> 
> The team of Brazil calls itself the truh of football/soccer...
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

You're talking about saving energy...
With the right training this wouldn't be nessecary.

These guys get a lot of money for winning this match...
I wish I had it as easy as them...

But you're right, the Black Stars need some scorers...
Or, as my father said, someone like Rudi V&#246;ller or J&#252;rgen Klinsmann.
Although J&#252;rgen also would be a good trainer for them...

BTW, I've heard that "truth"-thing before, Steffen Simon just reminded me of that. They are claiming this for years now.

The german commentators aren't all shining as gold, there I agree with you. But that isn't a really new problem...


----------



## Emma (Jun 30, 2006)

Bollox, Germany scored.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

Sounds like you start fearing them...


----------



## Emma (Jun 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sounds like you start fearing them...



Na I just thought Argentina should have won, they played better.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

I didn't really see anyone playing better...
But maybe I've just been missing the brilliant moments...
It hadn't been the game I expected it to be (after all I had seen of both teams...), so I started zapping...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

Our Italians around here are quite silent...


----------



## panhype (Jul 1, 2006)

Yah well... eliminating dem sadass Ukranians. Good thing they're out finally. Wasn't exactly a Hercules task... Maybe the Italians are also shocked because of the all trouble happening with Juve and AC Milan? ... Tuesday's match might change that...


Timberwolf said:


> Our Italians around here are quite silent...


----------



## panhype (Jul 1, 2006)

Now it's official: Englishman AND penalty shooting - no way


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 1, 2006)

GO PORTUGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 *cheers*


----------



## Emma (Jul 1, 2006)

panhype said:


> Now it's official: Englishman AND penalty shooting - no way



LOL i did say England would lose on penalties. Why did I say they were so shit? Because we ALWAYS lose LOL 

I don't really care though. It's all good. I think England is pretty shit. Get caught up in the action though! LOL

Germany won't win though.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd say we'll just wait and see. Anything is possible.

And I think the problems of Beckham are somehow symptomatic for the entire English team... There was something wrong...


----------



## Emma (Jul 4, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Germany won't win though.



Told ya  Oh wow, they've just scored again! HA


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Told ya


Yeah, you did... How did you know? Got a crystal ball? 

It was a nice game with the better end for the better team. Congrats, Italy!






I'm glad to hear that our fans knew how to take it with dignity... some even went to the Italian party, having fun together...


----------



## panhype (Jul 7, 2006)

Yep... we went to a REAL Italian place and had excellent Pizza Picante afterwards. Kool runnings


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Es tu fou, Zizou?


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep, that was very weird. And very likely his action turned the match. I'm sure he himself feels like the most unhappy person in the world. It's tragic to end such an unexceptional career that way.

Of course me and my friends were wondering what Materrazzi told him before. Surely something badass sexist/racist. Still no excuse to loose control, even for a more sensitive guy what Zidane is considered to be.... Also the Rijkard/Voeller incident came back into our memories.... 


Timberwolf said:


> Es tu fou, Zizou?


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

and throwing his captain's armband onto the pitch! tsk tsk


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 10, 2006)

I LOVE Italian men:wubu:


----------



## Emma (Jul 10, 2006)

yayyyyyyyyy italy.


----------



## Jes (Jul 10, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> I LOVE Italian men:wubu:


You have a lot in common with them, then, because Italian men love themselves, too.


----------



## FitChick (Jul 10, 2006)

Italian men are COOL, but then I'm prejudiced ( one of my grandfathers was born in Sicily. 

I'm just glad Italia kicked the frogs. LOL!


----------



## panhype (Oct 14, 2006)

0:2 versus Croatia. What's up with the 3 Lions? Does Beckham have to return into the team?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you think the "pensioner" would change something?


----------



## panhype (Oct 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you think the "pensioner" would change something?


I have no idea. Didn't see the match, so can't tell what the problem was. Maybe Croatia being THAT good? On that day


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

As I have heard, the new coach used a different system, not the one the brits are used to play ... Thus they were "standing beneath their shoes"
Imagine the national team being the only team using that system in england...


----------



## panhype (Dec 17, 2006)

Already warming up for the next World Cup in 2010 ?

Scottish player Andy McLaren (FC Dundee) managed to see the Red Card three times in one single match. First he was sent off after a bad foul. Off the field he hit a replacement player in his face. So, after the match, the referee appointed McLaren into his office to show him the Red Card a second time. On his way out McLaren kicked into the door destroying it - Red Card #3 ! In 2010 McLaren will be 36, too old making his appearance in the Scottish national team very likely.

A comeback from his retirement made "football god" (Super-) Mario Basler. His blazing performance in a "Zinedine Zidane Memorial Cup" match clearly demonstrates that Super Mario and Zidane are blood brothers not only because of their technical skills *as you can see here*. His opponent had made derogatory comments about his family "and this won't work", as Mario eagerly explained in the interview afterwards.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

panhype said:


> A comeback from his retirement made "football god" (Super-) Mario Basler. His blazing performance in a "Zinedine Zidane Memorial Cup" match clearly demonstrates that Super Mario and Zidane are blood brothers not only because of their technical skills *as you can see below*. His opponent had made derogatory comments about his family "and this won't work", as Mario eagerly explained in the interview afterwards.


A really good show...


----------



## panhype (Jan 11, 2007)

Nooooooooo !
After the end of this season David Beckham will leave Real Madrid and change to the US Soccer League. Reports are saying the 31 y/o signed a 5 years contract worth $250 million. Beckham is long over his zenith and currently even doesn't make it into Real's 1st team (he's not injured). Methinks somebody is burning serious money here.


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2007)

panhype said:


> Nooooooooo !
> Reports are saying the 31 y/o signed a 5 years contract worth $250 million.




*So Becks is finally taking a pay cut eh??


*


----------



## panhype (Jan 29, 2007)

Wonder what he said this time  

View attachment Materazzi-v.2_lo.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 29, 2007)

panhype said:


> Wonder what he said this time



ohhh...look like Materazzi have a bad mouth


----------



## panhype (Jan 29, 2007)

And a very 'effective' one apparently. In both cases his opponent got red-carded and Materazzi's team did win in the end 


Dark_Hart said:


> ohhh...look like Materazzi have a bad mouth


----------



## sean7 (Jan 29, 2007)

I will always root against Materazzi. Never mind the WC incident, he's been winding up players for years, playing dirty and always appearing innocent to the ref. Like an Italian Robbie Savage, except 3 inches taller and a lot less respect for the game.

Regarding Beckham, I don't think he's past the hill, he's 31. He's got at least 2-3 years left in him, and he's a hardworking player. The fans loved him in Madrid, he just didn't fit Capello's style. Calderon is also an ass.

I'm interested to know if anyone here supports any football clubs?


----------



## panhype (Nov 21, 2007)

Wha.. England ! What was that? Losing 2:3 against already qualified Croatia ... avoiding the next penalty shootout that way?
Not. Fair. This


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

England has reached the bottom, I think. Let's hope for them they will learn something from this...


----------

